# paper job @ victoria secret



## jlcues (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm recently out on my own (9 weeks). I've been in the business for 20 yrs. So I'm very new to the business side but not the labor side. My question is how do I bid the paper for a Victoria Secret? I can't go by yardage. This stuff has nothing but pink stripes, little dogs and the word "pink" everywhere. I won't have any problems with it but it's no radon match either. I just don't want to hose myself. I told them I'd do it tm and they said fine but still want an idea on time. Well if I had an idea on time I'd probably just put a price on it. Any suggestions? Would the typical yardage price plus half or maybe double do the trick?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Pics please:whistling2:


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd just figure how many days and charge your day rate plus material , I hang a lot of retail stores , and generally not so much yardage as high up, dressing rooms , stripes or pita patterns, my yardage price would be way low .
Get yourself a self leveling laser level for those stripes


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry exact pricing questions aren't to be answered here - too many variables about materials, market, overhead, business plans, individual production, etc etc etc.

if you know how to price commercial installs, you should be able to give a ballpark on what I assume you are describing as a mural for VS.

If they accept, do it, and learn from it. 

Not many in this field hit all home runs when they were rookies. Most of us are graduates from the College of Hard Knocks. Ya learn by doing. If that's an impossibility, maybe you'd like to flip burgers. :jester: :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

